
Google Gravity, replicated - ank_net
http://mrdoob.com/projects/chromeexperiments/google_gravity/
======
maggit
When posting something like this, please explain to me what I should expect
and why it is interesting, either here or on your blog or whatever.

What happens is namely that I get a page that looks like google.com. Big
whoop. And considering that the URL contains the string "chromeexperiments" I
didn't immediately realize that I had to open it in Safari instead of Chrome
to see the effect.

For others in the same pickle: The effect is that the DOM elements fall down,
as if there is gravity.

~~~
jandy
Works fine here on Chrome for Mac.

~~~
StavrosK
And Chrome for Android. I was surprised.

------
gojomo
Nice effect!

In this, the motion and positioning are somewhat arbitrary/random. (Well,
later query results pile on top like sediment, but it does not otherwise
appear that the acceleration/velocity or start/end positions are indicators of
result type, relevance, etc.)

My guess is that with the rising ease of animation on the web, motion (and
changing scale/rotation/etc) will increasingly be used as a _substantive_
indicator -- not just a transition or flourish. It will give extra hints of
the underlying values or data structure. For example, the most relevant search
result might wiggle a little... or results that tilt or vibrate in varying
directions might subtly hint at ranking according to a secondary scale.

Of course this can be overdone to the point of obnoxiousness... but sprinkled
in, maintaining a high data-motion ratio (like Tufte's data-ink ratio), such
animated text will seem natural to the screen medium.

~~~
vorg
> the most relevant search result might wiggle a little... or results that
> tilt or vibrate in varying directions might subtly hint at ranking according
> to a secondary scale

This was somewhat possible via a <blink> tag back in 1996 or so.

------
shuw
The most interesting effect happened when I entered in search terms. If the
search box was focused on page load, that "feature" would be more
discoverable.

------
mekwall
This is really old, created in 2009/03/18. You an also use: gravoogle.com or
gravigoogle.com to get to this page. He also created the Google Sphere a
couple of months later, though that one has never been updated to the new
design: <http://mrdoob.com/96/google_sphere>

------
namanyayg
This never ceases to entertain me. I only wish I could do something like that
some time.

------
DungFu
If all it takes to get on the HN front page is to post Three.js demos...

~~~
pacomerh
Have you noticed that these awesome experiment "demos" come from the creator
of three.js ?

------
hornbaker
Wow, pretty impressive tilting that around on an iPhone.

~~~
ryan_collins
The same can be achieved with MacBooks for those of you that don't know. (I'm
not sure if there are other laptops that support this.)

EDIT: I just noticed this won't work in Safari, but it will work in Chrome.

~~~
stordoff
Not working in Chrome here (Chrome 22; OS X 10.8.2).

------
pm90
it seems you can even drag and play with the google logo...nice :)

------
chj
Nice work! very entertaining. Now I wish google use it:-)

